# Looking for a reputable/affordable Cyprus Law Firm



## khairo30 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi to all, 

I am now seeking the services of a Cypriot one-stop shop law firm (immigration and company acquisition practices).
If you ever know of someone along these lines, do let me know...Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kalogiroulaw.com - Cyprus Law Office, Home

the best and most trustworthy lawyers in Paphos IMO.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

We can also add the following lawyers in Paphos:

Mr Paul Efthymiou, email: [email protected]; tel 26948526

Legal Services Paphos - Lawyers and Legal Consultants in Paphos Offering - Property Law, Contracts, Family Law, Commercial Law Services

Mrs Ruth Hatfield, email: [email protected]; tel 26818587


----------

